# wiring on snapper C3203



## olmie75 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have an old hand-me-down Snapper C3203 snowblower with pull start. When I was done using today, the blower would not sut down, even after I flipped the switch to "off" position (I ended up pulling the choke out and pressing the primer button to make it stop). When I looked inside, I noticed a loose wire coming out of the on-off switch terminal (there are two wires, one routes down into the blower (couldn't see where to, but seems securely the fastened; the other wire is short - about 5" - and was not secured to anything - just bare copper strands at the end). I assuming this wire came loose from vibration, but I can't tell where it is supposed to fasten to. I checked the owners manual and some diagrams I found on partstree.com for my model, but I couldn't find any wiring diagram that was helpful. Can anyone tell me where this wire should secure to? (or any other advice). The blower won't start now... As you might gather, I am not very knowledgable on the internal working of this piece of equipment.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

It ethier goes to the magneto or to ground.
Look around for a terminal that it probally came out of.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Never messed with one of those, but I can give some general info. You should have 1 wire coming out of the engine by the pull starter. It will probably come out the side by the carberator. This wire goes to your on/off switch. The other side of the switch just touches something metal, probably a bolt on the side of the engine. When the switch is set to "on/run" the wire is broken and it allows the engine to run. When the switch it set to "off" the wires touch which causes the spark to ground through the engine instead of the spark plug and not ignite the fuel.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Look at the back side of the on off switch. Two wires should come off of that. One goes to a ground, which would probably just be a round connector being held to a metal part of the engine by a screw, the other should go off under the engine shroud somewhere. That one goes to the magneto. If I had to guess it's the ground wire that either came off of the switch, or the ground screw end.


----------



## 2cycled fruitcake (Oct 5, 2010)

in my experience, one wire goes from the ignition coil to the switch, the other goes from the switch to the ground,
start it up, then while running touch that short leg to some metal on the handle or the frame, if engine quits there ya go...new ring connector on wire,&screw it to a good ground on the frame


----------

